# Что за баян?



## Евгений1305 (19 Ноя 2019)

Добрый день, подскажите что это за модель баяна? Играл на нем 20 лет назад, забирал в свое время у дядьки, тоесть лет 30-40 ему есть.


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2019)

Евгений1305, 
Если поднять себя из кресла и просто отсмотреть 10-20 изображений баянов в Yandex, то Вы без особого труда определите, что это. Если интересует стоимость продажи - то же самое но на Avito.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Ноя 2019)

Баян "Тула" + футляр – купить в Зеленограде, цена 5 000 руб., продано 18 февраля 2018 – Музыкальные инструменты


Баян "Тула" + футляр – объявление о продаже в Зеленограде. Цена: 5 000 руб., продано 18 февраля 2018. Баян "Тула" + футляр – купить на Юле. Большой выбор товаров категории «Музыкальные инструменты» раздела «Хобби и развлечения».




youla.ru


----------



## gig00s (24 Ноя 2019)

Доброго дня, господа и дамы. Подскажите по аккордеону, что, где, когда и почем. Вроде Seperato, но не уверен. Стоит ли брать за 10 тыс?
И если можно подробности про него, т.е. характеристики вкратце. Сам далек от музыки и аккордеонов в частности) Заранее благодарен за содействие!


----------



## vev (24 Ноя 2019)

gig00s,

Хотел сразу удалить, но природная доброта сработала... Не позволила...

Отвечу ВСЕМ, кто с подобным вопросом сюда пожалует:


НЕ СТРОЧИТЕ СРАЗУ ВОПРОСЫ!!!!
ВСЕ ОБСОСАНО СОТНИ РАЗ!!!
ПОЧИТАЙТЕ ФОРУМ!!!

Теперь ответ: Старый полный (4/4 трезголосный ) Вельт 60-х годов.
Пойдет для игры на завалинке. 3-10тр как максимум, в зависимости от состояния


----------



## gig00s (24 Ноя 2019)

vev, спасибо за ответ. Форум почитаю.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Ноя 2019)

gig00s написал(а):


> Сам далек от музыки и аккордеонов в частности)


Вот этот аккордеон как раз для Вас. Он берётся за 5р, но позволяет ответить на вопросы. 1. Оно вообще мне надо? 2. Получается ли хоть что-то?. Если получается- ищем хороший инструмент. Не получается - и выкинуть не жалко. Три голоса для начинающего в самый раз. Расход воздуха поменьше)… .


----------

